
Aether United:Why Our Startup Uses Discord (and Not Slack) - legionof7
https://medium.com/@AetherUnited/why-we-use-discord-and-not-slack-500ac8027824
======
relyio
What if an employee leaves, or gets fired? You will have to remove them from
the Discord and see all their messages disappear.

~~~
legionof7
We wouldn't need to remove them from Discord, we would just downgrade their
role.

